# do you feed your dog chicken bone?



## littlephoenix (Jan 7, 2010)

hey everyone
so a quick question, do any of you feed your malts chicken bone?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

No, never do that, to any dog. Little peices can break off and choke them. Same thing with rawhides.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Chicken bones splinter, so no I have never and would never give that to a dog...


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to SM.

Never chicken bones!!! How old is your Malt and what do you feed it?

Marsha


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

mine get RAW chicken necks - but that´s a popular BARF-thingie and important for calcium/phosphorus-balance.
they also get lamb-ribs and other SOFT bones chopped in small pieces... BUT NEVER NEVER NEVER if the bones were cooked or heated - they change their structure inside, and this can be dangerous.

here´s steini with his chicken-neck

[attachment=60989:minibarf_002.jpg][attachment=60990:minibarf_004.jpg]


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Mine have had raw chicken bones before....chicken thighs, chicken legs, and chicken necks. Raw bones do not splinter. But NEVER feed dogs cooked chicken bones..they will splinter.


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

:goodpost: 
I just didn´t know how to explain this right...


----------



## littlephoenix (Jan 7, 2010)

ok so here is the deal with my littleone, i never gave him bones as i was afraid of pieces getting stuck in his throat since thats what i heard from other dog owners, but i took him to a new dog grooming place 3 years ago ( tobi is now 7 ) and they told me bones are great for dogs, cleans teeth, good for their health and they will always spit out the sharp bones and eat the soft, so i started giving him chicken wing bones and its been a few years now and he is just fine, he actually takes out the sharp bones and does not eat them, but im just getting mixed signals, he loves these bones and i feel bad taking that away from him


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'd be afraid of cooked bones, but some of the Merrick canned foods actually have raw chicken bones in them....you can break them with your fingers.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I never feed bones of any kind but if I did it would only be cooked beef bones. NEVER, EVER chicken bones! They splinter and can really cause problems. I know that pork bones splinter more, too, and so wouldn't feed those. Anyway, just due to the danger and the stink and the messiness I give Midis Bully sticks for something to chew on.

Cyndi


----------



## DenaBear07 (Aug 7, 2007)

I would never advise giving a dog any type of real bone. Yes, they can spliner. They can also cause a blockage in the stomach and/or intestines, and they can cause pancreatitis. 

It was less than 2 months a Yorkie came in for vomiting and diarrhea after the owner had given it a pork chop bone the night before. After an x-ray, it was determined that a chunk (doesn't have to be big!) was in the rectum but should come out with a few meds to ease the process and treat the symptoms. The vet advised the dog to come back if the dog continued to vomit and have diarrhea, and if the bone hadn't passed by the next morning. In came the dog the next day! After another x-ray, blood tests, and more fluids, I watched the vet chip small peices of the bone and pull them carefully out of the rectum for close to an hour. It was still better a better outcome than surgery! The owner felt so guilty---he will never make that mistake again! Luckily the dog ended up okay, but the owner was out a couple hundred dollars!

Sorry for the graphic story, but I wanted to get the point across. So the moral of the story is.....NO BONES! Nylabones work well, but no bones are a substitute for brushing  


Dena


----------



## littlephoenix (Jan 7, 2010)

QUOTE (DenaBear07 @ Jan 18 2010, 11:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875090


> I would never advise giving a dog any type of real bone. Yes, they can spliner. They can also cause a blockage in the stomach and/or intestines, and they can cause pancreatitis.
> 
> It was less than 2 months a Yorkie came in for vomiting and diarrhea after the owner had given it a pork chop bone the night before. After an x-ray, it was determined that a chunk (doesn't have to be big!) was in the rectum but should come out with a few meds to ease the process and treat the symptoms. The vet advised the dog to come back if the dog continued to vomit and have diarrhea, and if the bone hadn't passed by the next morning. In came the dog the next day! After another x-ray, blood tests, and more fluids, I watched the vet chip small peices of the bone and pull them carefully out of the rectum for close to an hour. It was still better a better outcome than surgery! The owner felt so guilty---he will never make that mistake again! Luckily the dog ended up okay, but the owner was out a couple hundred dollars!
> 
> ...


thank god the dog was ok, and i would imagine the procedure would of cost alot more, my dog had a skin rash from a flea bite we assumed and his entire body was blistered, took the doctor an hour to clean the areas and treat him with meds and it cost over 1k.
it could be because i live in Cali and prices are much higher.

i might just give him the tips of the bones since they are softer with cartilage, the center is the harder part which i will stop giving him....to bad he loves these bones to death


----------

